# Update on Custom Gheenoe Forum



## Kenny V (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Gents, i sold my NMZ and preparing to order LT25. How do u feel about the LT25 SIDE CONSOLE??


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

This could be the most epic thread revival in Microskiff history.

First reply since 06'

Also, good luck with the LT25 they look like a cool skiff. I think @Travis Smith has one for sale right now.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Gents, i sold my NMZ and preparing to order LT25. How do u feel about the LT25 SIDE CONSOLE?? 

It will list to one side and be a very WET ride !

Tiller or Stick Steer ! But the stick steer does NOT do well in Salt :-(


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Tiller for the win! It's like your surfing the flats!
Any Gheenoe is a wet ride...


----------

